# Spreading the word about Mafia!



## Wake (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello everybody! I want to play a game with you, so I'm looking for people to play. 

This is no ordinary game. It's a game of persuasion, deceit, and inquiry. 

And, fortunately, it's made specifically for message boards like this one. 


It's a game called Mafia, and originated on the website mafiascum.net/. What you do in this game is very simple, in spite of the initial learning curve. The game is played on a thread, and everyone playing posts in that thread at their leisure. The people who join in this game are called Players, and the core of the game revolves around the Town.

Let's say we have 12 players. All of them are kind, gentle, good Townies, right? Wrong!!! Two of the 12 players are Mafia, and they want to _kill_ you. Dead. 

So, with 12 players, you've got 10 Townies and 2 Mafia. What does that mean? Here is what it means:

*Townies*: The uninformed majority within the playerset. Each individual Townie doesn't know who the Mafia or other Townies are. They don't know who's who. Here's more on what you do as Town:



Spoiler: I'm Town! What do I do?



When Mafia is played online, even people who would be poor liars in face-to-face interactions can blend in with the other players. As a result, finding scum tends to involve finding "tells" related to what people do, rather than what they say - things like people avoiding mention of other players (who turn out to be their scumpartners) or jumping on vote bandwagons for reasons that thinly conceal how much they just want to see someone other than them kicked out come to mind.

Some other examples of behavior to watch for are the following:

"Lurking", or posting much less than usual so as to avoid notice

"Tunneling", or concentrating excessively on a single player out of proportion to what would be necessary

"Active Lurking", or continually making placeholder or unenlightening posts

Town players can and sometimes will do some of these things, but scum players have more motivation to do them - tunneling on a player excuses them from looking at other potential bandwagons and may allow them to distance themselves from their scumpartners, lurking and active lurking keep them from being noticed by the other players while the Town turns on itself, and so forth. Obviously if you draw Town, you want to be careful that you don't do these things or people may turn on YOU.

The important thing to remember is that Mafia is a game of finding scum, not punishing what's considered bad play. In other words, the person who commits the most scumtells (the scummiest) is not necessarily going to be scum, and in fact may have actual scum serving them up as a justified bandwagon.

Or perhaps the scummiest player IS scum. You have to use your own judgment to decide what you believe and where you cast your vote.



*Mafia:* The Mafia, also known as Scum, are the informed minority. Let's say John and Becki are the Scum. Becki and John both know who's on their team, and they know everyone besides them are innocent Townies. Their goal is to have their number equal or surpass that of the uninformed majority. In order to do that, they will screw with you. Blend in. Lie to you. Get other Townies to lynch you. And try to kill you themselves. Here's more on what you do as Scum:



Spoiler: I'm scum! What do I do?



The Mafia's greatest strength and weakness - indeed, almost the point of the game - is that they already know who the scum are. On the one hand, this is great - they know almost exactly who they have to get rid of in order to win, unlike the Town who has the additional obstacle of finding the scum on top of getting them booted out. On the other hand, they have little real reason to take scumhunting seriously - they already know who the scum are, so many of the hypothetical scenarios and accusations flying around are not particularly interesting and there's little real incentive to participate. However, NOT participating will become noticeable pretty quickly, so the scum have to "fake it until they make it".

How you interact with your scumpartners is up to you or your team strategy. Working together, the team can use their collective voting power to sway public opinion in their favor. Alternatively, they can selectively turn on each other so they don't look like they're all connected. In most cases it's best to keep as many of your teammates alive, so don't actually go all the way and throw your scumpartners under the bus unless you know you'll look more like a Townie for it.

At Night, when deciding who to kill, you'll need to be on the lookout for power roles. Being caught by a power role like a Cop can ruin your whole game unless you kill them before they investigate you.



The basic idea of Mafia is that out of all the people playing, there's a small group of betrayers trying to bring everyone else down. The betrayers are the Mafia, sometimes called "scum" or other unpleasant names. Everyone else is in the Town, otherwise called "villagers" or "innocents" or so forth.

Speaking of death and destruction, let's get down to the nitty-gritty of Mafia. The game's split into two phases, Day and then Night, and so on and so forth. During the Day the Town comes together to talk.

The Town's goal is to get rid of all the scum players. They do this by taking a majority vote each game Day for who they want to get rid of. The Mafia's goal is to outlast all of the Townies until they control the majority vote, at which time there's nothing the Town can do to stop the scum from completely taking over. They can do this by avoiding being voted out and killing players during the Night phases following each game Day. The crowd that starts the game gets whittled down until eventually only one faction remains in the game.

So strategically, the game comes down to Townies finding and voting out the Mafia as often as possible. The Mafia tries to avoid getting voted out and kill off the players who threaten them at Night. It all revolves around your voice and your vote, because that's the beauty and the strategy of this game. 

To summarize, here's the Quick Guide to Mafia:



> The role assignments - Town or Mafia - are randomized at the beginning of each game. Players are told their alignment via private message. It is against the rules to show a copy of your Role PM to the other players - what happens ingame is based on how the other players perceive you.
> 
> Most online games start during the Day. Players vote amongst themselves for who should be removed from the group. The player who receives a majority vote is killed and their role is revealed for everyone to see. After that, the game goes to Night. The Mafia is able to talk amongst themselves via a secure chat thread and may as a group murder one player of their choice. In addition, some special Town roles (see below) may have actions they may take during the Night, but most Townies simply wait for the next Day.
> 
> The cycle of Day and Night continues until either all of the Mafia have been removed from the game or all of the Townies have been removed from the game. In most cases, the game can be called when the Mafia gains veto power over the Day's vote - that is, when all of the Mafia voting together can prevent a majority from ever sentencing one of their own.




We're almost done on the basics of Mafia. It can be a huge and massively complex game, with billions of variants. Here's a few other basics:

*A Day phase usually lasts two real-life weeks.
*A Night phase usually last two or three real-life days.
*Lynches require a majority of votes: (numberoflivingplayers/2) +1, rounded down.
*If there's no majority at deadline, there's no lynch.
*Mafia isn't going to take up your whole day, either. 

Lastly, some players have Power Roles, which grants them abilities they can use at Night. The most powerful role for Townies is the Cop. That role is so damned powerful it lets the player target and investigate one player at Night, letting the Cop learn the alignment of its target. It turns the table because now the Cop learns whether someone's an innocent Townie or evil Scum. Be careful, though, because sometimes Scum will bluff and call themselves the Cop, to draw out and kill the real one. The Doctor, however, is a role that targets a player at Night to protect that player from a single kill made during that Night. They are not told if their protection was successful. Protection from a single kill means that if multiple players try to kill someone, they will not be saved by one Doctor's protection. They're not allowed to self-target, either. The last role is typically used by Scum, the Roleblocker. This player can target another player, like someone Scum thinks is Cop or Doc, and negate that player's ability. That can really mess things up for Town. ;-)

So... that's Mafia in a very large nutshell. If you have ANY questions about about gameplay, please ask.

And me? Well, I'll be your Host. It's my job to make sure the game goes smoothly, which includes keeping count of votes and seeing that the rules are obeyed. Also, before the game itself begins, a sign-up thread is posted, where people who are interested can sign up for the game by posting it there. Once enough people have signed in, the game begins!


*I've inserted various links to the Mafiascum.net's wiki. It is extremely useful. Invaluable. Please read it. All of it. If you do, you will become a master at this game.

If you'd like to see some past games to better understand how they flow, here's a few links to look through:

Newbie 1378 - Game Over! (Town Wins)
Newbie 1375 -- Game Over
Newbie 1375 -- Game Over


----------



## william the wie (Apr 27, 2014)

no thanks.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 27, 2014)

wake... unless you can move the game faster then the last one i did with you....its never going to hold anyone's attention. 

so if you do it again... and this is just a helpful suggestion....... you need to double time it and pick up the pace......


----------



## Wake (Apr 27, 2014)

syrenn said:


> wake... unless you can move the game faster then the last one i did with you....its never going to hold anyone's attention.
> 
> so if you do it again... and this is just a helpful suggestion....... you need to double time it and pick up the pace......



It can be made faster, here, to start with until we break at normal game speed. One week sounds like a good middle-ground for beginners, until players start getting experienced.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 27, 2014)

Wake said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > wake... unless you can move the game faster then the last one i did with you....its never going to hold anyone's attention.
> ...



you need to speed it up so that one person gets killed off every day. 

just my opinion wake.....


----------



## Wake (Apr 27, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



I understand, but that's not Mafia. Even one week is super-short by normal standards.

If we get around 10-13 players or more, I imagine the pace would be pretty good. Syrenn, would you please give it a try here?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Apr 27, 2014)

Can I be a rogue townie serial killer?


----------



## Wake (Apr 27, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Can I be a rogue townie serial killer?



If we have, hm, 13 players, _yes_. Randomized, of course. 

Serial Killer



> A Serial Killer is a player whose goal is to be the last player alive. They are aligned with themselves (meaning they have no allies) and have a factional kill at Night like the Mafia. Depending on the flavor, SKs may also be called Cannibals, Psychopaths, or Arsonists (note that Arsonist has since grown to describe a unique role).


----------



## syrenn (Apr 27, 2014)

Wake said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



a 13 week game????

get real wake......


----------



## Wake (Apr 27, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



No... Usually in Mafia one game is 2 weeks, minus a real-life day for every Day phase. However, lynches typically happen a lot faster before the deadline, especially if players are active. I think only the huge ones, like with 25+ players, are that long. Also, please keep in mind that Days 3, 4, and 5 go way faster because there are fewer living players.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks, but I got a headache just trying to read the rules.


----------



## asaratis (Apr 27, 2014)

Please remove me from all future invitations to play games.  Thank you and good night!


----------



## RosieS (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm game, Wake.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## westwall (Apr 27, 2014)

Sounds fun, but I lack the time for that sort of endeavor!  Thank you for asking though!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 27, 2014)

I am game i guess.


----------



## JimH52 (Apr 28, 2014)

Please leave me out.


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

Alright, we've got two players!

*RosieS
Avatar4321*




The super-short version of Mafia is this:

*Game starts with around 12 players.
*There's an informed majority factions and an informed minority faction.
*Town tries to work together in spite of a lack of knowledge, to discover the Scum.
*Scum does everything it can to manipulate the uninformed majority.
*Everyone also casts votes during the Day. A lynch happens when majority vote is met.
*Abilities and Night Kills happen at Night. Scum gets its own thread to secretly discuss its plans.
*Town wins when all Scum are dead. Scum wins when its numbers equal or outnumber Town.
*Some players have abilities they can use at Night, because of Power Roles given to them.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2014)

there are enough games going on already.....but i will play if i can understand it


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> there are enough games going on already.....but i will play if i can understand it



SB, it's tough learning it at first, but it gets very easier after two games.  I've hosted somewhere around 50 games, so if you got some questions, please shoot. When I first started Mafia I didn't know what I was doing, either, but now the game's really grown on me because of how fun it is, once get the hang of it. 

Plus, the game's very intellectually stimulating. I used to debate a lot, but it got repetitive, so I started playing Mafia and making cases against other players on why they were so Scummy, suspicious, and _that_ was a fun challenge that never got boring. It's a game based on human dynamics, personalities, and skill when it comes to persuading and manipulating others, as well as testing your analytical skills in spotting out liars.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2014)

i am in......confused but in....that seems to just be the state of my life


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2014)

i read more stuff i got more confused...yall are just gonna have to type real slow.....


----------



## editec (Apr 28, 2014)

Looks interesting.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 28, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> i am in......confused but in....that seems to just be the state of my life



its good guys and bad guys who look like good guys....  you vote to get rid of one person each round..... the end is who wins.. a good guy or a bad guy....


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 28, 2014)

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] count me in. Sounds like a blast!!


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> i read more stuff i got more confused...yall are just gonna have to type real slow.....



The explanation is a little overwhelming at first, but that was the only hard part of Mafia. It's also the kind of game you can get way, way better at, too. 



editec said:


> Looks interesting.



It's very interesting. I'll go into more detail.



syrenn said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > i am in......confused but in....that seems to just be the state of my life
> ...



That's part of the bare bones of the game. The complexity is the clashing of different human personalities. I've literally become better at lying and discerning lies in real life thanks to grinding in these games, ha! 

Damn it, Syrenn. You put it way more succinctly than I did!  



cereal_killer said:


> [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] count me in. Sounds like a blast!!



That's excellent! With just 6 more players we'll have enough for a game!





     [MENTION=11278]editec[/MENTION] and all, here's more on the game.




Let's say these guys are playing:

Gracie
editec
Statistikhengst
Intense
Pop23
Mertex
Hossfly
Amelia
Ropey
Sallow




Next, the structure, or all the roles given to players in the game. Mafia's like a real-time RPG for forums.

Town Cop
Town Doctor
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Mafia Roleblocker
Mafia Goon




Finally, the end result, after randomization: 

Pop23 ~ Town Cop
Gracie ~ Town Doctor
Hossfly ~ Vanilla Townie
Sallow ~ Vanilla Townie
editec ~ Vanilla Townie
Intense ~ Vanilla Townie
Ropey ~ Vanilla Townie
Sallow ~ Vanilla Townie
Mertex ~ Mafia Roleblocker
Statistikhengst ~ Mafia Goon




The beauty of the game is what you guys do, and what your individual personalities are. 

Mertex and Stat are the Scum here. Mertex might try to distance herself from Stat and try and dump some suspicion on Gracie, stating that gracie acts this way when she's shady. Editec, being a VT, won't know who's who and will be trying to figure out who's lying, and whether Mertex is Town-Mertex or Evil-Mertex. Pop23, being the most powerful Townie will be the one Mertex and Stat really badly wanna kill, and who Gracie wants to discern and protect. He'll try to blend in and look like a good, selfless VT. Intense, Hossfly, and the other VTs will be trying to "feel out" who's who, and who's lying as well. Sallow might say something that's perceived as suspicious, and Intense may think Sallow's not a member of Town, so cast a vote against Sallow to put on some pressure to get Sallow talking more. Hossfly might follow suit, as well as Mertex, having found "some plausible reason" to join the bandwagon and happily get a good guy's neck broken. She'll be rubbing her little hands with glee as a mob forms around Sallow as he haplessly begs the paranoid masses to not lynch him, because the evil Scum are among the mob! Too late! *Snap!* 

After that everyone learns Sallow was an innocent good guy, and so they use that information, and his post history, to draw and come to better conclusions on who the evil Scum are.

Night begins, the Townies go inside their homes for the night, the thread's closed, and Scum meet in hiding and scheme over their plans and who they're gonna kill. Mertex will decide to roleblock Hossfly 'cause he kinda sounds like a Cop, and Stat, the Goon, will go and gank Ropey, leaving him a bloody mess for Town to discover in the morning of Day 2. Bloody murder!

Rinse. Wash. Repeat.

Until one side wins!

It's the ultimate battle of wits! Every single person plays this game differently. Some players are very aggressive, while others are more conservative and analytical. It's all about *you*!


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

*Alright, I'm looking for at least 10 players. So far those playing include:*

RosieS
Avatar4321
Strollingbones
Cereal_Killer
dblack
BlackFlag
R.D.
Manifold

Who else be part of the Town?


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

Assuming  [MENTION=30820]Moonglow[/MENTION] is in, we only need one more player to get a good game started. The more the merrier, I say. 

Also, before I forget, Mafia is known for having themed games. 

Just a few include these:

Fire Emblem: Awakening Mafia
Oz Mafia: Based on the HBO Series
The Walking Dead Mafia <---This one was amazing.
Lord of the Rings Mafia
Calvin and Hobbes Mafia <---Very creative!
American Revolution Mafia 
Final Fantasy XI Mafia

Other themes include Jurassic Park, Pirates of the Carribean, The Mummy, Die Hard Mafia, Monopoly Mafia, etc!


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2014)

check with mal....willow .....sgt ollie....


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> check with mal....willow .....sgt ollie....



Thanks, SB! I'll ask them personally.

If you guys can think of anyone here who'd want to play, please invite them, too!


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 28, 2014)

I prefer White Heat mafia...


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 28, 2014)

o and mabelle...she would love this


----------



## Zoom-boing (Apr 28, 2014)

Sorry, ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> I prefer White Heat mafia...



Are you in, bro? I think you'd have a lot of fun playing this game. 



strollingbones said:


> o and mabelle...she would love this



Thanks, SB! I invited all of them except Willow, because he's turned off PMs. Not sure what to do there. 




Here's one really good post from a player named GuyInFreezer. I've rubbed shoulders with him quite often. 

Also, a sample post from one of the denizens of Mafiascum.net:



> Recap with some early reads:
> 
> *No one has voted for nor said anything about: Alexcellent, brjl, Glass*
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaitra (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey Wake, I'll play!


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> Hey Wake, I'll play!




Excellent! Assuming Moonglow's in we've already got 10 players. Let's wait and see if we can get maybe a few more people playing. 

I'm very interested to see the dynamics of how all of you work together to try and find the Scum.


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

*Player Count so far (10):*

RosieS
Avatar4321
Strollingbones
Cereal_Killer
dblack
BlackFlag
R.D.
Manifold
Moonglow
Shaitra



I'll make sure the game runs smoothly, and answer gameplay questions thoroughly while you're in the game.


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

Ha, I remember they even had a Gay Mafia. Also, these:

Batman: Arkham City Mafia
Cold War Mafia
Mafia Dating Game Show <---This one was a funny twist on the game.
Supernatural Mafia

I've personally played in a medieval-based Mafia, and they chopped my damned head off with a guillotine.  Not only can the theme and flavor of Mafia change, but also the gameplay mechanics to suit the theme. Versatility is another major strong-point of Mafia. ;-)


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 28, 2014)

yeah, I'll play. I would have signed up yesterday but I had a sinus infection from hell with the season of blooming around her. All the cars and ground have that yellow/green dust...oh yeah pollen...
I don't have much going on just packing all my crap in a 2400 square foot house into storage so usen white trash can get a new FEMA trailer with no floor...


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 28, 2014)

As an FYI I'm going to have posts/threads from the forum/game NOT show up in Active Topics so that the general membership doesn't have to be subjected to our shenanigans and lynching. 

It will keep the threads/games 'clean' without any extraneous comments from members who aren't playing thinking they are in a FZ thread.

I can only imagine:

Wake: CK is all over the place look at him squirm! He needs to be lynched
JoeMemeber: He's a moron of an admin, I'm not surprised! Wish we could vote him off the site!


----------



## syrenn (Apr 28, 2014)

Wake said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > its good guys and bad guys who look like good guys....  you vote to get rid of one person each round..... the end is who wins.. a good guy or a bad guy....
> ...



so are you speeding it up or draping it out????   fast i am in..... boring and slow im out....


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



With Mafia the more players there are, the more time is given, so that everyone has time to post. This length of time (1-3 weeks) for each Day accommodates people with jobs, families, priorities, etc. As long as a player posts once, say, every day or so (even just a sentence), that's OK. You can contribute as much as you want into this game.

Keeping the whole playerbase in mind, the shortest I can do is one week. Any faster and it'll make it inconvenient for everyone else. Sometimes a majority vote, a lynch, is reached a mere five days within the 2-week deadline, which causes the game to progress very quickly.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 28, 2014)

Wake said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



one week... 7 days.... for one day in the game? 

and how many days is the game?


----------



## R.D. (Apr 28, 2014)

Wake said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



That's does sound slow, I've played with few people and the turnover was always faster paced...you snooze you looze and all that


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



Day 1 is typically the longest, because no solid info's been released.

Day 2 usually has one person lynched from Day 1, and another person shot dead Night 1. That makes the Scumhunting go way faster Day 2, so it'll probably take 6, maybe five days.

Day 3 two more people are dead, which makes the game go even _faster_.

Days 4/5/6 go even faster, because the playerbase is whittled down, and some Townies have started figuring out who Scum is through process of elimination. (Very fun)

In a normal Mafia game that has the two-week Day 1 deadline, the last Days rarely pass 3 real-life days. So if we start with a one-week Day 1, I can see it going even faster, naturally.


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

On a side note, this game will test how good of a liar you are if you're Scum, and how good you are at discerning lies from truth if Town. 

That's another major element of the game. The structure is simple, but how people play it is what makes Mafia delightfully complex.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 28, 2014)

Wake said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...





wake.... simple question..... are you talking day as in game day... or day as in REAL time day... 24 hours time? 

your game day the last time i did this for you.... tooooookkkkkkk fffooorrreeevvver. 


i am asking about real life world time... 24 hours per day....

how many real life world time days = one game day?


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...




For now one Game Day is one real-life week. This'll give everyone more than enough time to play. This made it so that, as a caregiver, I still have enough time to work, take care of stuff and, when I want, spend a little time playing the game.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 28, 2014)

Wake said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...




ok.... now we are getting somewhere


1 week real life time = one game day


next question

how many "game days" does this last?


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



It really depends on how many people are playing, and the rate of how many people are dying. Games with two competing Mafia teams progress faster, and if you add a 3rd-party Serial Killer the game's going to go by real fast.

If we're talking a normal, two-faction game with 13 players, on the assumption one person dies every Day and Night, it'll look like this (assuming Scum wins):

Day Start (Begin with 13 players)
Day 1 (1 player gets lynched. *SNAP!*) (12 players at end of Day 1)
Night 1 (The Scum gank one Townie) (11 players left)
Day 2 (Another player gets lynched) (10 left)
Night 2 (Another Townie drops dead) (9 left)
Day 3 (Townie lynched) (8 left) *(6 Townies, 2 Scum)*
Night 3 (Another Townie gunned down) (5:2)
Day 4 (Another Townie mislynched) (4:2)
Night 4 (Scum takes another Townie down) (3:2)
Day 5 (Town MUST lynch Scum on this Day or they lose.)
Night 5

*This assumes Scum played very well in manipulating Townies to lynch themselves. That's the absolute longest it can get, Syrenn. If the Town Cop is lucky any of those Nights and investigates a Mafia member, that really screws Scum over, cutting in half the game's duration. This also holds true if Scum gets lynched in the early Days. For example there's this one sagacious player I play with on MS.net, and she makes me real nervous when I'm Scum, because she, for some reason, can see right through my ruse. 

*Important:*

Day 1 would be one real-life week
Day 2, let's say 6 days
Day 3, five days
Day 4, four days
Day 5, three days

*Also*, if we get 14+ players, which is looking likely now, we'll have two competing Mafia teams, which makes things _real_ fun. Those dynamics are unbelievable; I've seen some very witty and cunning Mafia members accel in this kind of play. In our jargon it's called Multi-ball. That's the creme-de-la-creme when it comes to extremely fun Mafia.


----------



## syrenn (Apr 28, 2014)

wake.... dont confuse what i am asking with all of the mumbojumbo...


just stick with game day = one real life week


call game days.... game days please. 


how many* game days *does the game last?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

Wake said:


> *Alright, I'm looking for at least 10 players. So far those playing include:*
> 
> RosieS
> Avatar4321
> ...



Okay....I'll play...


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> wake.... dont confuse what i am asking with all of the mumbojumbo...
> 
> 
> just stick with game day = one real life week
> ...



At the very most, 5. If we're talking a normal 13-player game, with Scum being fortunate.


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

I really appreciate your questions, Syrenn. Seriously, I mean it. My grapefruit works better when I'm asked questions, lol. I don't know why it's wired that way. 

Guys, please shoot me some questions!


----------



## syrenn (Apr 28, 2014)

Wake said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > wake.... dont confuse what i am asking with all of the mumbojumbo...
> ...



so a month and a half.......see that was not so hard to answer. 


i still think that is to long..but better then your 3 month deal.....

ok..im in


----------



## syrenn (Apr 28, 2014)

Wake said:


> I really appreciate your questions, Syrenn. Seriously, I mean it. My grapefruit works better when I'm asked questions, lol. I don't know why it's wired that way.
> 
> Guys, please shoot me some questions!



speak English.... and not game. You will fair better.


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

Outstanding! 

*Player Count so far (12):*

RosieS
Avatar4321
Strollingbones
Cereal_Killer
dblack
BlackFlag
R.D.
Manifold
Moonglow
Shaitra
Mertex
Syrenn


----------



## derk (Apr 28, 2014)

That was gonna be my question.


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

I'd really appreciate having a lot of questions thrown my way here. That way I can help elaborate on how Mafia works. I'm very passionate about Mafia, and I'm dedicated to seeing it become a thing here at USMB.


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

And regarding the Serial Killer, that is bar-none the funnest role in Mafia.

For the Dexter fans out there, what you do is pretty simple.

You have no commitment to any other faction, because you're on your own. You can sow as much chaos as you want, and knife anyone for any reason.

As an added bonus, you're given immunity to investigation. That means the Cop can't touch you. You, the SK, is a very scary force for both Town and the Mafia to deal with, and puts a major wrench into their plans. Whether the Serial Killer wants to kill the nice Townie-sounding person, or the guy who looks suspicious, is completely up to him _or her_. No one can ever be sure who the Serial Killer is, either. ...it's actually pretty scary, especially for the Mafia.


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh! Before I forget, I think this FAQ from MS.net would be invaluable to you guys. It sums things up better than I've done, I think.



> *I was just killed. Can I tell everyone what I know now?*
> 
> No! Never reveal information after you are dead. Just watch the game, and wait for it to end.
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## syrenn (Apr 28, 2014)

[MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]


not sure if this will belong in the lounge.... it is a role playing game...and language is involved. 

im not looking for you to ban me for ..... posting/saying the wrong thing.... or someone going nutz reading things that are not there into it....and reporting me.....


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 28, 2014)

Shucks!  As much fun as this seems it might be, I barely have time for everything else and have had to cut way back on my visits to USMB as it is.  Maybe some other time?
Thanks for the invite, though!  Hope y'all have a great time.


----------



## emilynghiem (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi Wake thank you for thinking of me and including me.

I have my hands full trying to figure out the game of life, and how to save a historic district while people gamble real life billions of dollars on political gaming instead of investing in our own country's economic, education and sustainable future.

If you could build an online game out of that, to see "which side" or which angle in the media can raise more funds or organize more resources to SOLVE political problems
IN REAL LIFE, I'd be more than happy to participate in any way to make that work!

Please keep up your creative brainstorming, I don't want to discourage you or anyone here.
I know the creative process can take many directions, and it's all for good to experiment.

Everything we do is for teaching and learning from each other, so all sharing is valuable.

I look forward to seeing where our paths intersect, as we are both open minded and open to change and collaboration with others. 
That is never a bad thing, but very needed in this world, so please keep that part up!

More power to you. May all your best ideas and insights bring out the same in others.
I will keep this in my thoughts and prayers. Keep posting and sharing!



Wake said:


> Hello everybody! I want to play a game with you, so I'm looking for people to play.
> 
> This is no ordinary game. It's a game of persuasion, deceit, and inquiry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mertex (Apr 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> not sure if this will belong in the lounge.... it is a role playing game...and language is involved.
> ...



Do we get to cus?


----------



## syrenn (Apr 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]
> ...



i didn't cus......  i was being nice. So much for being nice.  So if not cussing and being nice will get you into trouble depending on who is reading it......


----------



## pacer (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 28, 2014)

syrenn said:


> [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> not sure if this will belong in the lounge.... it is a role playing game...and language is involved.
> ...








I'm going to create a whole new forum for it so there will be no confusion. This is only a temp thread to get the ball rolling and see who wants to go on a test drive. We'll be launching on Thursday


----------



## syrenn (Apr 28, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]
> ...




wow... a whole new forum. 


Can i have a whole new forum ck?


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for the invite Wake. It sounds like fun but I don't think I'd have the time right now. I don't get a lot of time to post at USMB as it is.

BUT, great idea and maybe I'll play in a future game.


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Thanks for the invite Wake. It sounds like fun but I don't think I'd have the time right now. I don't get a lot of time to post at USMB as it is.
> 
> BUT, great idea and maybe I'll play in a future game.



I'd love to have your personality aboard this game, Wolfsister.


----------



## Noomi (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for the invite, but it doesn't sound like the sort of game that would hold my interest.

Thanks anyway Wake.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 28, 2014)

Wake said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the invite Wake. It sounds like fun but I don't think I'd have the time right now. I don't get a lot of time to post at USMB as it is.
> ...



I'd be killed so fast.


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfsister77 said:
> ...



I doubt that.

Usually in Mafia, the Scum tend to look for whoever is perceived as the biggest threat. Mafia on MS.net is a science. It is _extremely_ serious there. It goes beyond pattern recognition and emotional testing. Those who have reputations for being very good Town-aligned players typically get killed first by Scum.

A good Townie never lies, questions everything, and challenges the comments and actions of everyone else. It's almost like intense political debate, but geared more towards talking with people in order to discern who's lying. Even the slightest little discrepancy in someone's explanation can be latched onto by a good Townie and unraveled, like good detective work. If you're Scum leave no loose ends!

I used to suck at lying, until I had to practice it intensively on that forum... with people with double my intelligence. This one gal put me through the wringer so badly that I got nervous and tripped up on my web of lies as Scum, and she nailed me, basically. I got lynched, and deserved it! There's both Townplay and Scumplay, and in order to get really good at Mafia you have to get experience playing both sides of the game. Both sides are very enjoyable in their own rights, too.

Townies tend to play more selflessly, because the Town wins as a team. Scum is more interested in self-preservation, and isn't willing to risk losing any of its members.


----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 28, 2014)

Is it easy to host your own game once you've played it a couple times?


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> Is it easy to host your own game once you've played it a couple times?



Oh, hell yeah. 

The very cornerstone of this game is skill, and you can improve your level of skill to somewhere above the clouds.


----------



## Jughead (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for the PM invitation this morning, Wake. It's very much appreciated. However, due to my work schedule, and spending time with Mrs. Jughead and Jughead Jr, I would not be able to commit the time required for this game.

Thanks again!


----------



## earlycuyler (Apr 28, 2014)

Im to busy drinking beer and raising hell. But ill watch from afar and then join the next slaughterfest.


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

earlycuyler said:


> Im to busy drinking beer and raising hell. But ill watch from afar and then join the next slaughterfest.



Sounds good to me Early!


----------



## Wake (Apr 28, 2014)

Alright.

So assuming we have 12 players, the setup will be this:

Town Cop
Town Doctor
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Mafia Roleblocker
Mafia Goon

The next thing I would do is randomize those roles, and not share that info openly. Then I'd PM each player what their roles are gonna be. For example, if westwall were playing he'd get either a VT role, a Mafia Roleblocker role, etc, etc. Only one Role per player.

Then, after each player has received his or her Role PM, they would either PM me back confirming they understand their Role, OR they'd post in the Game thread itself saying they've confirmed their Role PM.

Once 10/12 of the players have confirmed, the game begins. It'll be Day 1, and you'd likely start lobbing accusations and casting random votes in order to stir up activity while putting pressure on players to see if they get nervous. You only get nervous if you've got something to hide. I remember going through that myself as Scum, lol. Eventually you guys will cast enough votes to lynch someone. That player will die, and I'll reveal to all of you what that person's alignment and Role was, so whether the person's Town/Scum and what abilities if any.

Then the thread gets locked. Scum will be given their own private thread. It's called QuickTopic thread. There Scum will scheme and work out their strategy. 

*For example, here's a game I messed up HORRIBLY in.* Mafia in Space. Scum was on the ball in this QuickTopic thread, and because they had something called "DayTalk" they were able to talk in it alongside the game whenever they wanted to. That means they were better able to coordinate their manipulations of the town. All three of these Scummy guys manipulated Town very well. This is their thread: Scum QT. ICENinja, Regfan, and havingfitz played masterfully.

So, Scum will use whatever abilities they've got, and so will the Town Cop and Doc. The Mafia Goon, which is basically a henchman, will carry out the kill. 

At the start of Day 2 that person targetted by the goon will die, unless the Town Doctor protected that person as well.

Then Day 2 begins with added information for all of the Town to use to hunt down Scum through process of elimination.


----------



## MeBelle (Apr 28, 2014)

Am I late to the party???  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

bwahahahahaa!


----------



## Wake (Apr 29, 2014)

MeBelle60 said:


> Am I late to the party???  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> 
> bwahahahahaa!



Absolutely not! 

With your joining signups, we've now got 13 players.

*Player Count so far (13):*

RosieS
Avatar4321
Strollingbones
Cereal_Killer
dblack
BlackFlag
R.D.
Manifold
Moonglow
Shaitra
Mertex
Syrenn
Mebelle


That's enough for a pretty good game. 

But yeah, Mafia is all about human personality and skill. It'll test how apt you are at lying, discerning lies, how you deal with pressure and nervousness, and how good you are at bluffing and not revealing any tells. Oh yeah, tells are a huge part of Mafia. Sometimes players behave just a little differently when they're Scum or Town, and if you can tell the difference between you've got a good advantage. 

You have to discern the good guys from the bad guys who look like good guys. That's how simple the point of the game is, but how players go about getting to that goal is what makes Mafia so enjoyable. It's intellectually stimulating when you have to use your wits to question/prod/interrogate players as Town, and lie/manipulate/blend in as Scum.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

cereal_killer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]
> ...





Wake said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> > Am I late to the party???  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]
> ...



Sounds like it will be fun......


----------



## Wake (Apr 29, 2014)

[MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION], may I ask you a question, please? ;-)


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Wake said:


> [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION], may I ask you a question, please? ;-)



Shoot...


----------



## Wake (Apr 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION], may I ask you a question, please? ;-)
> ...



Alrighty.

How would you rate your ability to discern a lie, or tell one? The reason I ask is because the better one is at those two things, the better they become at Mafia. In a way Mafia incorporates a _lot_ of the elements of bluffing when it comes to Poker. Do you think, as Scum, you'd be able to keep a straight face while trying to shift suspicious Townies onto someone else?  

It's the subtleties of this game that get me.


----------



## pacer (Apr 29, 2014)

...so when does the game start?


----------



## Mertex (Apr 29, 2014)

Wake said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



I think some lies are very easy to discern....just considering the source and past occurrences.  Of course, in person, it is easier, because their demeanor and behavior while telling a lie is very telling.  I'm a terrible poker player though....have a hard time keeping a poker face, so I'll probably end up being one of the first ones to get killed....


----------



## Ropey (Apr 29, 2014)

[MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]

I'm in too.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2014)

Sounds like an interesting game, but I wouldn't be able to make the commitment that's needed.

Good luck to the players !


----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)

*Player Count so far (14):*

RosieS
Avatar4321
Strollingbones
Cereal_Killer
dblack
BlackFlag
R.D.
Manifold
Moonglow
Shaitra
Mertex
Syrenn
Mebelle
Ropey


Alright, we have 14. That's more than I expected, and that's good! ;-)

  [MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=30820]Moonglow[/MENTION]

Just to make sure, should I confirm that you two are playing, too? If pacer's in we've got 15.


Hm..

Today's Wednesday, and CK says the Mafia forum should go up tomorrow, so soon it'll start. I'm writing up a game-thread OP which will start the game off, and creating Role PMs and preparing my Vote tallying system, too. (A lot of words for "I'm going to have it run smoothly for you guys").


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

Thank you for invite, Wake, but I will have to decline.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 30, 2014)

I will...


----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)

pacer said:


> Thank you for invite, Wake, but I will have to decline.



I understand. Thanks.

Do you think you'd want to watch the game play out, to see how the game unfolds?


----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)

If it's alright with you guys, I'd like to run this first game without a heavy theme. 

Usually in a themed game you get a lot of "flavor text," which is fun in itself. For example if we're playing a Star War themed Mafia game, a Vanilla Townie will receive a Role PM with a picture of Jar Jar Binks, that that's your character, and you'll also get a lot of flavor text regarding your character and the story tied up in this game. There's no real limit to the level of sophistication and creativity. A Scum player might be Darth Maul of General Grievous, too. Not only that, but a player's very abilities can be modified/augmented to suit the character in the theme!

In _Mafia in Space_ I was a Heavy Defense Turret (Modified Doctor), and could either protect one player at Night twice in the game, OR protect two players during one Night only once. 

Along the lines of sophistication, players could be given the ability to poison other, or send anonymous, secret messages. Or gain immunity to being tracked, or being able to douse players with gasoline and set them all on fire later.


----------



## Ropey (Apr 30, 2014)

Yep, I'll just follow along.


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

Wake said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for invite, Wake, but I will have to decline.
> ...


You bet!  The game seems a little complex so I will indeed sit back and watch how it unfolds.


----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)

Lately I've been reading through mafiascum.net, and found another article that's written specifically for beginners. If only I found this guide earlier when I started playing. 

A Beginner's Guide to Being Awesome at Mafia


*Motivation and Obligatory Caveats:*



> When people first begin playing Mafia, they often ask questions like "How do I catch scum?" or "How do I do pro-Town things?". The answers to these extremely basic questions have a nasty tendency to be longwinded and completely above what your average new player can do or is even willing to try to do - if people can even answer them at all after stepping back and thinking about it. This page is an attempt to say, in no uncertain terms, what playing online Mafia effectively is all about.
> 
> While it would be wonderful to say that going against the advice on this page should only be done at one's own peril, it would be wise to remember that this was conceived by a single notoriously opinionated person and approved by an experienced subset of the current Mafia-playing population. Your mileage may vary, but probably not by much. Similarly, this page was written within a metagame - changes in the trends of how Mafia gets played may cause some of this page to go out of date. Again, this has been considered in writing this and the effect of meta shifts should be reined in.
> 
> Now then, how does one play Mafia well...?




*As Any Alignment:*



> *Read the wiki.*
> 
> Hey, you're already halfway there! In all seriousness, most people who play Mafia - and not just those who play on mafiascum.net, which hosts this wiki - have perused this wiki to some degree, especially the theory sections. By reading up, all of your newbie questions should be answered and you should have a general idea of what people look for when they play Mafia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 30, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Yep, I'll just follow along.



from afar...


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

The amount of instruction is overwhelming.  Why not play the game already and people could learn as they go along?


----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)

pacer said:


> The amount of instruction is overwhelming.  Why not play the game already and people could learn as they go along?



True. What's what happened to us when we first started playing. 

It'd be excellent if Mafia could be defined in just one succinct sentence. Maybe   [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION] could help with that?

*"Mafia is a game where the good guys try to lynch the bad guys, who look like good guys."*

That sounds like the basic element of it.


----------



## pacer (Apr 30, 2014)

And so, why not start the game, Wake?


----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)

pacer said:


> And so, why not start the game, Wake?



Cereal_Killer is creating a forum specifically for Mafia. He said it would be up around Thursday. Plus, I want to leave enough time for people to join if they want to. This thread doubles as a regular Signup thread as well.


----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)

At the moment I'm pretty excited at the thought of these personality clashes as they all try and discover who the Scum are among them. It's very much a game about people, and personality. It's not the basic rules that are complex&#8212;the game rules are extremely simple once you've had practice.

It's the human element itself that makes Mafia infinitely complex, challenging, and interesting.


----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)

Good evening, everyone.

Tomorrow the USMB Mafia forum will be created, and the game will begin. 

Assuming we have 13 players, this will be the structure:

Town Cop
Town Doctor
Vanilla Townie (Bulletproof)
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Vanilla Townie
Mafia A Roleblocker
Mafia A Goon
Mafia B Roleblocker
Mafia B Goon



I made a few changes, because this will be the best start beginning players can have, to immerse themselves in the dynamics of the game.

You may be wondering about the changes, too. Instead of one Mafia team, there are two. Each Mafia team will try to kill the Town, but also try and kill their rival team, too. 

Also, to balance it out, you may have noticed that one of the Vanilla Townies are Bulletproof. That means that player can't be killed at Night. That may sound overwhelmingly powerful, but Scum can lie, and say they're bulletproof, too. 

If anyone here really doesn't think they'll be able to post at least once a day, please let me know now. This game is geared in a way to stymie lurking. Anyways, I wish all of you good luck, tomorrow. 

This game is gonna test your wit. You have to be clever. 

  [MENTION=39688]RosieS[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=854]Avatar4321[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=11703]strollingbones[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=30065]dblack[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=48630]BlackFlag[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=36528]cereal_killer[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=27986]R.D.[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=8806]manifold[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=30820]Moonglow[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=39075]Shaitra[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=43625]Mertex[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]
  [MENTION=31178]MeBelle60[/MENTION]


Soon I will randomize and give each player via PM their role to play in this game.


----------



## Mertex (Apr 30, 2014)

Wake said:


> Good evening, everyone.
> 
> Tomorrow the USMB Mafia forum will be created, and the game will begin.
> 
> ...




Okay....sounds good.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 30, 2014)

When do we start killing one another?


----------



## Wake (Apr 30, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> When do we start killing one another?



Heh, it'll start tomorrow.

Each Day phase you'll be arguing/persuading who you all should string up. 

If you're a member of Town, and you think Mertex is the most suspiciousScummyplayer, throw some arguments or accusations against her to see if you get a reaction. If you put pressure on a player, and I do mean you can heap mountains of pressure on people, if they're Scum they might get nervous and slip up in their own web of lies. 

But if you're Scum, and you think Mertex is an innocent member of Town, you can try to find ways to manipulate the rest of the township in order to get them to lynch her. 

That's the beauty of it. You, both Avatar and Mertex et al, will be using your wits to try and persuade the other players to think and act your way. Instead of arguing over repetitious political issues, you instead argue to have the player you find most suspicious lynched. 

If you're masterful, you can control the game with your influence and persuasion.


----------



## Shaitra (May 1, 2014)

I'm looking forward to this.  Here's hoping I'm not the first one killed off.


----------



## Mertex (May 1, 2014)

Wake said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > When do we start killing one another?
> ...




Nice....now you've made me the target....I think Avatar is a suspicious Scummy player and we should kill him before the game even starts.....


----------



## Wake (May 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



That's the spirit!


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> When do we start killing one another?



Can't wait???


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> I'm looking forward to this.  Here's hoping I'm not the first one killed off.



If it's anything like night combat training with night sight scopes, I'll be the first, which is why I transferred to administration duties...


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2014)

This has to be better than bickering on the other posts....


----------



## Wake (May 1, 2014)

It'll be something, Moonglow. ;-)

If you're Town you'll likely be interrogating the other players and arguing for that one player you find most suspicious to be lynched. As a member of Town you're part of a team, but you don't know who the members of your team are. You'll have to try and work together to keep from getting manipulated by the clever Scum.

Oh, and NEVER reveal that you're Scum openly in the game thread. You don't want to ruin your chance at winning the game. 

Also, those here who will be the Town Cop and Town Doctor shouldn't reveal their identities in this game, either. You want your identity to stay secret, hidden. If the Scum even catch a whiff of you being a powerful Townie, they will either try to kill you at Night, or try and heap suspicion on you to persuade the other Townies to lynch you.

This game will sharpen your mind, and with practice you'll be able to get away with things you previously didn't think you could do, like making extremely convincing cases against others.


----------



## cereal_killer (May 1, 2014)

Let the lynchings begin!!

USMB Mafia Zone - US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


  [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION]


----------



## Wake (May 1, 2014)

Thank you, CK. 

I'm getting the finishing touches on the game thread OP done, and then I'll randomize roles and send them out. ;-)

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## strollingbones (May 1, 2014)

yea yea promises promises....some people are saying they already know their roles??


----------



## Wake (May 1, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> yea yea promises promises....some people are saying they already know their roles??



Nope, not yet SB. 

You guys'll get your role PMs pretty soon. That I promise.


----------



## strollingbones (May 1, 2014)

okay i got to go deliver eggs...be back later and then i should be mowing the yard


----------



## Wake (May 1, 2014)

Game thread incoming. Then Role PMs. Once 10/13 players confirm by responding back with their win conditions, the game will start. Until then, please do not post in the game thread. Thank you!


----------



## Avatar4321 (May 1, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Why is it beautiful women want to kill me?


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Wake said:
> ...



Princess Barbie Doll syndrome...or you're fugly...


----------



## Moonglow (May 1, 2014)

Is this the thread we will use?


----------



## Wake (May 1, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Is this the thread we will use?



This is the one we'll be using: Official USMB Mafia Game #1.

The thread we've been posting in serves as a makeshift Signups thread.


----------



## Shaitra (May 1, 2014)

Will we get another PM when we can start posting in the game thread?  Or will you post that it is open here?


----------



## Wake (May 1, 2014)

Shaitra said:


> Will we get another PM when we can start posting in the game thread?  Or will you post that it is open here?



I'll unlock the thread and PM everyone to make sure they know.


----------



## dblack (May 1, 2014)

Wake said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> > Will we get another PM when we can start posting in the game thread?  Or will you post that it is open here?
> ...



Thanks for doing all the setup work, Wake!


----------



## Wake (May 1, 2014)

dblack said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> > Shaitra said:
> ...



Don't mention it. Thanks for signing up!


----------



## Wake (May 1, 2014)

The game has begun!

Our game is now open, and players can now post in there to play the game. ;-)


----------



## strollingbones (May 6, 2014)

i am confused


----------



## Wake (May 6, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> i am confused



When I first started playing Mafia, I was confused, too. Everyone who plays the game goes through it. 

If you want you can ask me some gameplay questions and I'll strive to answer them the best that I can.


----------



## mayrj (May 6, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> i am confused



me too


----------

